
Hanna blows onshore near North-South Carolina line - ionela
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5gVWjsPEiqe1tEu2mhBIRaxxGi8owD93144KO0
======
ionela
Tropical Storm Hanna blew ashore over tourist beaches on the North-South
Carolina border early Saturday at the start of a projected dash up the Eastern
Seaboard that could dump heavy rain from Virginia to New England.

